# Siedler 2 Gold Edition (Original aus DOS Zeiten)



## Ion (13. August 2015)

Moin zusammen

Ich bin gerade im Retro-Wahn und möchte gerne mal wieder Siedler II spielen.
Die Original CD habe ich sowohl physisch, als auch als Image auf der Festplatte.

Ich habe aber ein paar Probleme mit dem Spiel:

In der DosBox ist es bereits installiert und es startet auch, allerdings nur im Fenster Modus. Wenn ich es per ALT + Enter auf Vollbild ziehe, bleibt das Bild schwarz, das Spiel läuft aber normal weiter. Hat jemand eine Idee warum?
Ich würde gerne die Original-Sountracks der CD verwenden, wie sage ich der DosBox das sie das tun soll?

Wenn es zumindest auf Vollbild laufen würde, wäre mir schon sehr geholfen. Den OST kann ich auch zur Not per YT im Hintergrund laufen lassen.


----------



## Faxe007 (13. August 2015)

Ja haste denn "sblaster" in der DOS Box konfiguriert und emuliert und im Siedler Setup entsprechende Soundkarte ausgewählt?


----------



## Ion (13. August 2015)

Ja, der Sound geht ohne Probleme.
Nur ertönen nur die Midi-Tracks, nicht aber die von der CD. Ist auch klar, weil die Dosbox gar nicht weiß das ich die von der CD hören will. Nur wie sage ich dem das?


----------



## Kusanar (13. August 2015)

Wie hast du es denn installiert, von Image oder CD? Ist die Siedler-CD zum Zeitpunkt des Spielstarts auch in der DosBox eingebunden?


----------



## S754 (13. August 2015)

Du musst die Treiber zuerst installieren für die Dosbox, ist ein wenig tricky. Kann ich dir schicken, wenn du willst.


----------



## Ion (13. August 2015)

Ich habe die Dateien des Image auf die hdd kopiert, mit der dosbox das Laufwerk gemountet und von da aus installiert.
Das mit den Treiber klingt gut, schick mal bitte. 

Jetzt müssen wir nur noch das Problem mit dem Vollbild lösen.


----------



## S754 (13. August 2015)

Ich such dir die Anleitung am Abend heraus, wenn ich zu Hause bin


----------



## S754 (16. August 2015)

So, hab jetzt endlich die Anleitung wieder gefunden, ist zwar schon älter aber funktioniert immer noch: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rVCTgmpR55Q
Hier gibts die Treiber: VOGONS ? View topic - Windows 3.1x DOSBox Guide


----------



## Ion (16. August 2015)

S754 schrieb:


> So, hab jetzt endlich die Anleitung wieder gefunden, ist zwar schon älter aber funktioniert immer noch: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rVCTgmpR55Q



Danke für den Link, aber das hilft mir wenig.
Da müsste ich schon ein Windows 98 installieren und ich habe weder ein Disketten- noch ein CD-Laufwerk.
Das Spiel an sich läuft ja bereits, mich nervt inzwischen nur noch das ich es nicht auf Vollbild stellen kann.


----------



## S754 (16. August 2015)

Du musst die Treiber installieren, dann geht's.


----------



## Ion (16. August 2015)

Ich sehe es aber richtig das ich Win 3.11 brauche um die Treiber zu installieren, oder?


----------

